# I installed a Bark Box



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed a bark box in my K-27 today, which took me about 30 minutes. 

It was easy, but I recommend taking off the smoke box cover (2 bolts on the sides) to give you room to work and make it easy to reinstall the shortened exhaust pipe. The weather is too lousy to run outside, so I ran on rollers and put a short video of the run on YouTube at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txs-x7-CUVU 

There is noticable chuff improvement even with no load on the locomotive. In my view, the Bark Box works as advertised and I like the device. I will put another video on YouTube as soon as I can run outside and take some shots under load. 

*http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/weaverc/BB1.jpg* 
_Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link._


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!!! NICE!!!!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

That sounds really good!!! Where did you get this? 

On the down side looks like you can no longer see your burners.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Contact Richard Jacobs at http://www.trainsales.com/barkbox.htm 
He and Chris Sortina developed it. They have two sizes and the one I have is the larger, which also fits in a K-28. 
I saw this thing at Diamondhead in Chris' K-27 and had to have one. I am their first customer. 

Yes, I can see the burner tubes easily as they are below the bottom of the Bark box. You can see the tubes clearly in the picture at the start of my video. 

Also, be sure to take a look at Richard's videos 
for the K-27 at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzXN7QjHIi0 
and for the K-28 at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnhr-66Vt2Q


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl 

That sounds really great. I had a look at the web site, but could not find an email link. Do you happen to know if they have one because I would be interested to know if they do a version of the bark box for the Accucraft C16 and if there will be any available at Diamondhead 2009. 

Thanks 

David


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
Just give Richard Jacobs a call on the phone at the number listed on his web site. He'll get back to you.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

I will be at the steam up in Mi in July. Anyone wanting a bark box for there locomotive please let me know. Per order would be great. I will make some to install.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, 

I had a bark box installed into my S-12 at DH by Richard. I was most impressed with the sound. I'm looking forward to the kick off steamup of the New England season this weekend, and letting some friends hear it for the first time.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainmax on 04/22/2009 8:24 PM
I will be at the steam up in Mi in July.




Richard,
Is Chris coming with you? Where are you staying?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Speaking from ignorance, my first thought on seeing that picture is that it would restrict airlfow into the flue. But does it?


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but at that end of the flue the hot gases are exiting the flue. The question as to whether it's a hinderance may still be valid.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Am considering the same for my 1/29 0-6-0, so I'm looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

No Chris cant make it.
It looks like I will be staying at the camp ground.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 04/23/2009 3:15 PM
Correct me if I'm wrong but at that end of the flue the hot gases are exiting the flue. The question as to whether it's a hinderance may still be valid. 




Isn't there also air intake at that end? There has to be, I have been thinking, to keep the flame in the flue, and out of the smokebox? But you're right, it seems like either way it has to be effecting combustion


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

In a gas fired "poker burner" boiler the exhaust steam is not needed for draft over the fire so the barkbox is of little problem in the smokebox. It MIGHT be a problem if the exhaust steam cannot form a draft up the chimney for a coal or alcohol fired loco.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

There is no restrict in airflow. A restrict in airflow would mean some kind of blockage there just is none.I have made a lot of bark box's not one person who has a bark box in there locomotive has complained about problems with there locomotive operations. As for the coal and alcohol loco's. The draft pipe has to go thought the bark box and it just does not work well with the bark box.
Sorry guys but no Bark Box's for y'all.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe you should talk with some one who has one.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Linde, 

Are you going to be at Randolph Saturday? You'll have a chance to check it out, I'll even give you my S-12 to take for a run and experience it yourself. I think it is one of the best upgrades ever, tied with the goodall valve.


----------



## wboylejr (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one at Diamondhead for my AMS 0-6-0 and had it installed there. It definitely adds to the sound when the loco is working. But best of all, there is no splatter from the stack when starting. It is worth the price just to keep the loco from getting covered in wet dross and steam oil! Have made over 35 runs since it was installed and have not had one problem. No trouble viewing the flame either. A very good option if you are so inclined.
Bill SA#767


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

aho, choo choo, love my barkbox


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

CapeCodSteam - I'll be in Randolph tomorrow and can't wait to hear the S-12 with the box installed. Am very, very curious!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

So how was the steam up?


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

It was great. Paul has an incredible track, and some of the engines he has made from scratch, WOW!!!


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

OK so how did the Bark Box do?


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Any chance on getting a bark box for an Accucraft mogul? How easy is it to install and how is it installed?


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard - the bark box was a very nice improvement to the S-12 stock sound. Not particularly loud, but the chuffs were substantially more distinct with the box than without. I nice side benefit is the elimination of the water ("steam spittle"), etc., that is typically ejected from the smoke stack.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

jon, 

the chuff would have been more pronounced with a few more cars in tow. Ideal is sixteen with the brass C-30-1 caboose heading up the rear


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent,
I am not sure if I ever showed you the videos of my S-12 with a bark box.
The first one is with 15 cars at my home layout, starting on a steep grade. And the second is with 19 cars at Clark Lords

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMPbbVuLcXE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M64JBTnux60


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

I've seen the first clip before, I always found it funny hearing that truck pass as the loco goes into the horizon. Sounds like the train hits deisel overdrive. 

I love the 2nd clip, hadn't seen that one before. 

Playing with the Wada at all?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Now this has a bark!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMxnH8Uk7E0


----------



## Mickeyls (Jan 2, 2008)

New to Live Steam, so I have a dumb question, what is a Bark Box ???


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

A bark box is a device sold by Richard Jacobs that installs in the smoke box of a live steam locomotive over the exhaust tube to enhance the chuff sound. You can hear it on the trainmax web site at http://www.trainsales.com/barkbox.htm

or in this video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slPA4GyoPEg&feature=channel_page


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

You may want to check to make sure that it is still in tuned. If the loop tube gets knocked around when installed or in shipping it will lose its loudness. However the bigger the loco the better the sound. Send me an email or call me I can tell you how to check to make sure it's tuned.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes I make one for the Mogul.


----------

